# Dave the Math Dog's Cancer



## fferris (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,
We have been so busy with Dave and some other things, 
this is the first time I have had a chance to get here. Dave is loosing his battle with cancer. His left eye was removed about 4 months ago. The cancer was in remitition for about 5 months. It has returned with not so good news. Dave is completely blind now and just goes out about 3 times a day. He is retired from shows. He will spend his last days at home with the family. Mom Deb, Dad Frank and his son Murphy. 
Thanks for all your support in his illness.
Dave, Murphy, Debbie and Frank


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Your family and especially Dave will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sad to hear the news of Dave. Prayers that his last days are filled with love and are pain free. My sincere condolences to you and all that loved Dave.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Dave is not doing well. Please give him a big kiss from me, I still remember seeing the video of him doing math. So cool. Spoil him and love him and make lots of happy memories. Prayers for Dave, you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Many prayers for a peaceful crossing.........


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Dave's prognosis. May the love of your family surround him and comfort him during this time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this... go to the bridge when you are ready sweet boy surrounded by those who love you dearly.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Love that precious boy like you've never loved him before.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. Having lost my Irish Setter to bone cancer, one golden to gastric cancer and justtwo months ago one had surgery wice for mast cell tumor on her leg, I hate that wor. All I can say other thaI am sorry s ejoywhat time you have with him and make the most of it .


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Really so sad to hear this, hope his days are pain free and filled with love. Bless him!


----------

